
James Lipton, Creator and Host of 'Inside the Actors Studio,' Dies at 93 - wkoszek
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/james-lipton-dead-actors-studio-909382
======
gjvc
He did a great interview with Kevin Spacey.

